# I need some work done on an old Star rod



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I have an old Star rod I would like to get some work done on it. This one eye is the worst off and its the only one that is broken. If we meet you can look at the others if they need to be worked on. Most of the have been replace but the work was not very good. There is small pin size holes in the glass. here are some pics of the one that has to be replaced. I live off Gulf Beach so if there is anyone close that would be awesome! Thanks for the help.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Call Mike- 850-375-3075, not sure where gulf beach is but he is in Navarre and does good work


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be glad to repair it for you if you like.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Billcollector are you local?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

